# Music by Genre > Old-Time, Roots, Early Country, Cajun, Tex-Mex >  The bruce molsky band?

## LongBlackVeil

http://liveandbreathing.com/bruce-mo...-rocking-chair

Stumbled across this and other videos from the bruce molsky band. As far as I can tell, this is just a grouping that just performed at various festivals but never toured per say, and I can't find any actual studio recordings or anything

The reason I bring it up is because I really love the chemistry of this band and this is the kind of music id like to hear more of but I don't know where to look. It's sort of like a more modern old time sound IMO at least and I really dig it. 

Is anyone aware of a cd that they made or maybe are there others groups similar that I should check out?

I'm aware of bruce and his albums but they aren't the same sort of vibe really though great in their own right

----------


## Steve Roberts

I've known Bruce for many, many years and he is a great guy and wonderful musician.  Played in a late night jam in June with he, Mike Compton and Bob Carlin.  Fun!


Bruce plays in the Jumpsteady Boys with Mike Compton, Joe Newberry and Rafe Stefanini.  Here they rip into Tennessee Mountain Foxchase-

----------


## Dave Hausner

I think that band was a one off for the Pickathon. Great band though. I love Rushad and Tatiana.

----------


## LongBlackVeil

> I think that band was a one off for the Pickathon. Great band though. I love Rushad and Tatiana.


I saw another video of them and it looked like they were playing at a different location and in the daylight. So I think they at least went another festival together.

Another cool one I found is this session he did with singer Julie Fowlis. I especially like this song

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=d2oOIw5AKdE

No clue what she's saying, but it sounds great :Smile:  Bruce sure does jam with a lot of beautiful talented ladies

----------


## Jim Garber

It is strange that they don't ID any of the other members of the band. I know that is Jim Miller on guitar but i don't know the fiddler/singer or the cellist.

----------


## Bob Bass

Hi Jim-

the cellist is Rushad Eggleston from the early albums of Crooked Still. Relative to what capabilities he shows in other circumstances, he's playing very conservatively here. look him up on YouTube and look for a solo spin about, rather than of, Bach- it's an amazing piece.  sorry, can't place Tatiana at this moment but there's a good chance Dave Hausner can help if he checks back on this thread.

----------


## LongBlackVeil

Apparently Tatiana has been playing with Bruce for a very long time. There's another video on YouTube of them playing this same song together and she looks like she's like 12 or something. 

Here's a rather hilarious article about her written awhile back. Not sure how exactly she got started playing with Bruce

http://bluegrassintelligencer.com/?p=956

Yea I would say Rushad is what gives this group that unique sound that I like, he's a really high energy guy and it lends itself to the music they play

----------


## Jim Garber

Thanks for the IDs. As I noted above the guitarist is Jim Miller. More info on him *here*.




> Jim Miller has been performing traditional and country music for decades (he and Bruce played in a band together in 1975), but his recording career dates back even further!  At 8 years old Jim sang soprano and toured the Canadian Prairies with the Saskatoon Boys Choir. Thirty years later he co-founded the roots-based band Donna the Buffalo.  He toured with that band for 15 years, performing across the US at festivals such a Bonnaroo, Rhythm & Roots, and Telluride.  In addition to five CDs with DTB, Jim has recorded with Tim O’Brien, Jim Lauderdale, Ginny Hawker, Carol Elizabeth Jones, Dirk Powell, and Tara Nevins. He also writes books about moths and butterflies, and played electric guitar with Louisiana legend Preston Frank as a member of Big Daddy Zydeco

----------


## John Morton

Tatiana Hargreaves is the kid sister of the marvelous Alex Hargreaves of Eugene.  How great to see those young folks step from the cradle into the highest level of the music.

----------


## allenhopkins

If you're looking for some Anglo-Celtic-Americana hybrid music at the highest level, search "Transatlantic Sessions" on YouTube.  Believe the BBC put these together, and they're informal interactions among some of the best traditional and trad-influenced players from both sides of the "pond."  Molsky, Jerry Douglas, Russ Barenberg, Donal Lunny, Kathy Mattea, Mary Chapin Carpenter, Dan Tyminski -- even James Taylor, Joan Osborne, Nanci Griffith -- list goes on.

These vids can offer the kind of "modern old-time" sound for which you may be looking...

----------


## LongBlackVeil

> If you're looking for some Anglo-Celtic-Americana hybrid music at the highest level, search "Transatlantic Sessions" on YouTube.  Believe the BBC put these together, and they're informal interactions among some of the best traditional and trad-influenced players from both sides of the "pond."  Molsky, Jerry Douglas, Russ Barenberg, Donal Lunny, Kathy Mattea, Mary Chapin Carpenter, Dan Tyminski -- even James Taylor, Joan Osborne, Nanci Griffith -- list goes on.
> 
> These vids can offer the kind of "modern old-time" sound for which you may be looking...


Yeah I've been meaning to check out some more of these. I mentioned one in post 4 with julie fowlis. She's really great!

But yea that's what I'm really interested in and have been since the start, is a mix between american old time and European traditional styles

----------

allenhopkins

----------


## Jim Nollman

Listening to Bruce Molsky and his various band incarnations over the years, has taught me more about the sophisticated subtleties of American traditional music, than anything else i can think of.

----------


## Jim Garber

Yikes! For those of you in or near New York City. This *free concert at the City Winery* featuring Bruce Molsky, Andy Statman Trio and other excellent performers this Tuesday early evening.

----------


## mikeyes

It looks like you can plug "Bruce Molsky Band" into Itunes and down load their works.

Mike

----------


## Jim Garber

> Yikes! For those of you in or near New York City. This *free concert at the City Winery* featuring Bruce Molsky, Andy Statman Trio and other excellent performers this Tuesday early evening.


Did anyone go to this event?

----------


## LongBlackVeil

> It looks like you can plug "Bruce Molsky Band" into Itunes and down load their works.
> 
> Mike


I certainly don't see it? That's what I checked before I came here and asked. What's the album called?


All I get when I type in bruce molsky band is "soon be time" which is a solo Bruce album

----------

